# pink nose



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

not an important question. just curious if anyone else has a dog with a pink nose or pads. just trying to judge how weird it is. also does it only happen with white GSDs? my 6 month old girl has pink on her nose and pads mixed with black.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

From my own limited personal experience, no, I don't recall a pink pigmentation anywhere with my pups, although years ago, my parents had a GSD mix breed who had discolouration/pigment loss in his gums, and it turned out he had an auto-immune disorder. Seems this loss of pigment may be more common or specific in white GSDs (or other white coloured dogs?...)a couple come to mind, I'd be curious to see if it's common in Dalmatians too.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh, I should add, I love her face, she has such a sweet-looking demeanour...but then again, I bet that changes on a dime considering she's 6 months old, my boy at that age was...interesting lol


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

To me it just looks like she lacks pigment. It's possible her breeders were not worried about the pigment and if no one is watching for it, and doesn't breed to a well pigmented dog or bitch, more pigment can be lost as generations go by.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My white Gsd had a dark pink nose.I don't remember the pads,but he did have some clear toenails and some black.


----------



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

I had a black and tan GSD with a snow nose (a pink stripe down the middle, always there but got worse in the winter). She was a very classic black ad tan, not washed out. Her paw pads were black, toe nails black, gums ~80% black. A few black spots on her tongue. 

Who knows?


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

i've seen pink hued noses on some white labs in teh past
didn't think much of it

yours look normal but im not an expert


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Not sure this applies to your situation but just in case....I remember reading somewhere that serving food and water in plastic bowls can cause a dogs nose to turn pink. Some sort of reaction from the plastic. Once bowls were changed to stainless or ceramic the noses darkened again. I also remember that sunscreen was recommended for pink noses in the summer as they can sunburn and blister much easier than a black nose.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Just wanted to add that she sure is a beautiful girl!!:smile2:


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks. it didn't turn pink, it was always pink along with her pads.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

If it's always been pink it's pigment rather than snow nose. In the picture it looks like her eye rims are brown rather than black too. That's also pigment. (or lack of dark pigment) The good news is, it won't hurt her. :smile2:

I do think it's more common with the whites but no data to back that up, just personal observation.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She is beautiful! My 'guess' would be that the pink nose would be more common with the whites. I have a mostly white non-GSD, who has a pink nose.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Eek, Scarfish i just re-read my post to you, I had two separate thoughts there that kind of jumbled into one. The example I gave was a black and tan mix whose lips/gums were originally dark, then changed, not a suggestion that there is an issue with your girl. Just wanted to clarify :nerd:


----------

